# Took A Pic So Ya'll Would Believe Me



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Friday I was joking with the DW that we had the shiney new truck for a week and hadn't pulled the OB yet, next thing I know she's on the phone and has us a site for the weeken at our favorite CG. I called Steve to let him know we were on our way (they're full timing it for now), he was laughing when he answered and siad "You gotta see this". When we got there and walked around to his spot, there it was;










Yep, thats a Ford Ranger pulling a 5th wheel. The hitch in the bed sat over the wheel wells, not sure if it was on risers or if he found one that was tall enough to go ovr them. Didn't get the chance to talk to the owners, usual camping activities kept us busy. Steve told me the truck definetly wasn't happy when they pulled in and were getting it on spot.

I'd guess the length to be about 25' or so, no slides.

Of course, Steve had to give me a hard time all weekend that even a Ford Ranger can pull a 5er and my Ram 2500 CTD has to stick with a tow behind.

Dave

Just looked at the post and noticed how small the pic is, not sure how to make bigger.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...9_375_54090.jpg

bigger in gallery


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Wonder how far over weight limits this guy is







.......

Luckily, the fiver doesn't look very big.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Eeek!
















That right there is scary!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

HTQM said:


> Friday I was joking with the DW that we had the shiney new truck for a week and hadn't pulled the OB yet, next thing I know she's on the phone and has us a site for the weeken at our favorite CG. I called Steve to let him know we were on our way (they're full timing it for now), he was laughing when he answered and siad "You gotta see this". When we got there and walked around to his spot, there it was;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know how you feel, I have a 21rs and pulling it with a f350 Powerstroke !

But I would rather have to much TV then not enough ......


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

When we pulled the OB to Bristol in March with the Dually, my neighbors kept asking me if I had enough TV for my camper.

I told 'em I needed to put it on the scales to know for sure, but thought I would be OK


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I guess his dealer told him that his truck 'could pull anything on the lot'.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

daves700 said:


> I know how you feel, I have a 21rs and pulling it with a f350 Powerstroke !
> 
> But I would rather have to much TV then not enough ......


And please tell me your not trying to do that without a dually?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

I'm not trying to start a war here but after all it is a "Ford"























Ed


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

They do make small 5vers just for midsize pick-ups.
I've seen quite a few.
According to the Ford towing guide the 4.0L 7ft bed Ranger can tow 6,000lbs

Here's a link to some trailers and 5ver's under 4000lbs Link HERE


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I see tons of rv's on the front range. I see lots of mid-size pickups pulling small 5er's like the one in your pic. I see lots with truck campers too.. Going down the highway, the mid size pickups look more unsafe with pickup campers than trailers. They are very teetery with truck campers.. Nothing I'd want to be sitting in..

Carey


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

The 5ver in question is a <Shadow Cruiser>


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

What kjdj said- it's a Shadow Cruiser, and I think that unit is under 4K lbs. (3100, dry... I believe) I've seen two like that combo here in the NE. I've seen heavier towed off the tail with lesser trucks. And as OB'nJack said, it IS a Ford...!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

outbacknjack said:


> I'm not trying to start a war here but after all it is a "Ford"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And better yet.... Looks like a Ford man that just might have done his research before he bought the 5r.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Is it a 5th wheel or a gooseneck?

Tim


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Funny you should ask, As I was sitting at a traffic light today I noticed one on an RV lot. It's a 5th wheel.
It's at PECO campers near where I work. If I remember I'll carry the camera to work on friday.


----------



## evansfamilyfive (Aug 12, 2007)

That's nothin, I've seen a Dodge Caravan towing a 24' trailer one weekend.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Dave!!
Want to thank you for making this post!!







Getting in/out of a full-size truck bothers my leg/back, and now, ankle. Did some research, starting with the link "kjdj" posted (thanks!). I've found many great floorplans by Palomino (my #1 choice is the Gazelle 212), Cruise RV, Trail-Lite, and Forest River, to name a few. For now, I have to focus on relocating to be nearer my youngest son, but after that, I'll be checking into these closer (actually seeing some of the models), etc. I had seen some of the Casitas, etc., but they are just TOO small for me and my son (who will be with me on occasion).
Again, THANKS!!
Darlene


----------

